# Can anyone tell me how old any of these bottles r



## Velma payne (Mar 8, 2021)

Ssys sharp & dohme philadelphia

premier

it has measurements on the end sides


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

First one is a medical chemist bottle From Baltimore Maryland, they are common in amber less so in cobalt and safire blues. 1880's
here's a link to a site that gives some history about the pharmaceutical company- https://baybottles.com/2016/11/06/sharp-dohme-baltimore

second bottle is a food bottle, I may be wrong, but I believe Premiers are all ABM early to mid 20th century

third bottle is called a script or prescription bottle. Some call them pharmacy bottles. They come hand blown and ABM, yours appears ABM
the graduations you spoke of are intended to assist in dosing, they mark off ounces or centiliters.

...and now I wish to ask.... WTF is on them?   It kinda reminds me of sprayed cement...
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

What is that stuff? High traffic concrete paint?  Can you get it off? I agree with Fred, a textured paint of some kind. Paint stripper should take it off if it bothers you. Cool stuff still none the less!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Mar 9, 2021)

Lol, ok, so I'm not the only one wondering..  The embossing even shows thru on the second one.  One of my kids likes those deep-fried corn dogs, which is the first thing that crossed my mind.  

Nice old bottles


----------



## Velma payne (Mar 29, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> First one is a medical chemist bottle From Baltimore Maryland, they are common in amber less so in cobalt and safire blues. 1880's
> here's a link to a site that gives some history about the pharmaceutical company- https://baybottles.com/2016/11/06/sharp-dohme-baltimore
> 
> second bottle is a food bottle, I may be wrong, but I believe Premiers are all ABM early to mid 20th century
> ...


I found them down by the river they washed up out of a dump near by I think


----------



## Velma payne (Mar 30, 2021)

Velma payne said:


> I found them down by the river they washed up out of a dump near by I think
> [/QUOi think it's from being in the water for so long but I'm not positive


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2021)

Velma payne said:


> I found them down by the river they washed up out of a dump near by I think


They look early 1900's. Thats 100 years at least! They could be from fill used to raise the level of the road. My area is like that also look just past a sharp bend in the river or after a washout. Usually a hurricane is enough to washout a load of goodies.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

